# unwell pigeon found with growth unable to fly or eat on its own



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

dear all,
HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012.we have found aunwell bird again.the bird was brought home and hand fed thawed corn and peas.the bird squeaks like ababy.his eyes were not even opening well.he has growth all over his eyes,mouth and anus.the growth is hard and looks like corn in humans.the birds beaks are not aligned properly.the bird opens its mouth nicely and swallows but doesnt eat on its own.pl help.
past 4 days im feeding amoxicillin bid and feeding thrice day by hand.the bird makes very few movements but looksmuch better now.im not sure its able to se.pl help.i already have a bird being hand fed and unable to fly at home.im scared this would pass some infection to the other.i have ben washing the bird daily with luke warm water and cleaning its place with disinfectant to avoid infection.pl help.
reg,
SG.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor thing, thanks for being so kind


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Avian Pox

No antiviral meds for that. Will run its course.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
thanks for the kind words.pl let me know how to help the btrd.is the medcine im giving Ok.just now i found one more unwell bird sitting on my neighbours property.is it that there is some infection around? pl respond,
reg,
sg.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Its Avian Pox and antibiotics won't help it will run its course. However if you go on foys web site they sell meds that are put on the growth that will make it heal faster. Good luck


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

And yes it is easily passed between pigeons. kinda like chicken pox in humans


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

thanku.cant teh bird eat on its own/ the bird doesnt touch even water on its own? is it bcs im hand feeding it often.pl help.thank u for the prompt reply.
reg,
sg.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sarogopal said:


> thanku.cant teh bird eat on its own/ the bird doesnt touch even water on its own? is it bcs im hand feeding it often.pl help.thank u for the prompt reply.
> reg,
> sg.


The way he looks, I have a feeling you're going to have to hand-feed and hand water him for a while. (It doesn't look like he can see to find the food/water and his beak is all messed up.)


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq.im doing that.but for howlong do i have to do this? what medication can i give for the bird to heal faster? what precautions must i take further to stop any cross infection from the bird?
Regards,
SG.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sarogopal said:


> tanq.im doing that.but for howlong do i have to do this? what medication can i give for the bird to heal faster? what precautions must i take further to stop any cross infection from the bird?
> Regards,
> SG.


since this is a virus, you will just have to help the bird eat and keep it's body temp, and the bird's immune system will have to kill the virus.

Keep this bird away from all other birds and wash your hands before and after handling this bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sarogopal said:


> tanq.im doing that.but for howlong do i have to do this? what medication can i give for the bird to heal faster? what precautions must i take further to stop any cross infection from the bird?
> Regards,
> SG.


use common sense, seperate the bird in a cage, give supportive care. the pox will run it 's course as said a few times.

"There is no known treatment for avian pox in wild birds. In captive situations, there are a variety of treatments that have been used along with supportive care to treat the pox lesions and to prevent secondary infections in various avian species. These treatments consist of removing skin lesions and utilizing sodium bicarbonate or Lugol's solution of iodine washes, removing the diphtheritic membrane from the mouth and throat and swabbing the area with Lugol's solution of iodine, bathing the eyes with a 1-2% saline solution, and raising the environmental temperature. In all cases, providing assistance for recovery may spread the infection to other parts of the skin or to other birds."


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

THANKYOU all.im trying to do all that you have said.
thankyou once again.will keep you posted how the bird is soon ? its aweek now and the bird is more alert and squeaks a lot when i go near her.only worry now is she doesnt deficate thro the day.im feeding her amox BID.
tanq once again.
reg,
SG.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
i have been hand feeding teh bird thrice a day.tdy while feeding in the morning the growth over his nose broke off.i hav edisposed off that growth .tehre is some blood on the beak but the bird looks OK.will it pain for the bird? do ihave to put some ointement on the bird.kindly advise what else to do?
reg,
SG.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you feeding him, and how much? You might want to treat for canker, as when a bird is going through this, they sometimes get canker from the stress, and he doesn't need that on top of the pox. Not mush you can do, except hand feed and make sure he drinks water, and keep him warm. If he can't see then he can't eat or drink on his own. If you fill a small crock with water, and gently lower his beak into it, but not over his nose, he may drink. This will take some weeks for him to get through this. It's VERY catching to other birds, so make sure you use good hand washing. I would feed and water my other birds before tending to him. And don't share any food or water dishes between birds. They will have to be bleached out.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
i have been feeding thawed corn n peas around 50 of them.now a days the bird opens mouth on its own when i take food near mouth.tdy i noticed the growth over its eyes coming off on top but not completely.im a bit anxious that she does not poo thro the day and if so also only specks and does most of it by night.how do i check for canker?i have just rescued birds around home and let them gow hen well again.i do take precaution as i have a Pigeon,Sai home who cant eat of fly on her own.
i have isolated this bird,clean the room and use disinfectant too to clean the room.i wash my hands 2-3 times post feed to avoid any infection to Sai.Thanku for the help.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Look inside the mouth and see if there's any cheesy yellow growths. These are different from pox because canker can be scaped off with your fingernail whereas pox lesions are...lesions. They're part of the skin like a boil. I'm glad to hear that the lesions are drying up and coming off. That means it's on its way out of the body.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont see any thing.initially i saw some small cheesy growth ,but dont see it anymore.
Hope the bird gets well soon.bird is on its leg and tdy after more than 8 days its poo well.TANQ for the help.
reg,
SG.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can't really tell his size from the pictures, but a full grown pigeon of normal size would eat about 40 to 50 peas a couple of times a day. BUT you only feed him when the crop empties. So if his crop isn't emptying and he isn't pooping, you would wait to feed again. Giving him a little warmed applesauce helps to get the crop moving sometimes. How is he getting water?

You can check down his throat for canker, but you can't always see it that way. A bird going through this, and where you saw some growths before, I would treat for canker. It is not uncommon for a bird with Pox to also have canker. 
Where are you located?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
i feed him/her thrice aday.i force the bird to drink water before i feed by dipping his beak in water.i keep a small cup of water too along with seeds.
im not much of a animal expert so im doing my bit with the help of all of you tanq.im living in Muscat,Oman.here i havent found much of animal shelter and the few vets dont know to treat birds.what medicine must be gievn for Canker?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You said he eats about 50 peas and corn a day. I think he should be getting more than that daily.

Here, for canker we use metronidazole, or ronidazole, or carnidazole. Don't know what you have available there.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

NO He eats abt 50 corn or peas per meal and eats thrice aday.what is the dosage and how should i reconstitute human medicine and give? pl let me know so that i can start same from this evening.
thanku.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You would have to get canker meds. What can you get there that would work on canker? Do you have any Flagyl (Metronidazole)?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

YES,
I can get Flagyl here.but tdy i saw the mouth of the bird.its pink and normal.do is till have to give flagyl?
reg,
SG.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't always see canker in the throat. I would treat for it if it were my bird.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

sarogopal said:


> NO He eats abt 50 corn or peas per meal and eats thrice aday.what is the dosage and how should i reconstitute human medicine and give? pl let me know so that i can start same from this evening.
> thanku.


Hi sorogopal, it would be a good idea if you publish again in a row all the medicines you have at home followed bij a list of the symptoms of the pigeon the way other forum users can also do research on the net and give you feedback with links containing info about treatment and dosages of the medicine you have at home.


Best wishes with your baby.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

ok I Will give the baby Metrinidazole.but pl tell me the dosage and for how long should we give same.i have amoxcillin,Ciprofloxacin with me at home.i can try to procure any medicine if its amust to be given.
tdy teh growth over the baby's eye has moved out on its own abit and teh eye looks OK.
thankyou.
SG


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would give 50mg daily for 6 days.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Poor little guy!  best wishes for him


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

*recent update,advise required*

hi all,
the bird looks much better now.but is still not eating on its own.as its extra growth(pox) has fallen off its moving around anlot and squeaks when it seees us.the bird resists human presence.i have been hand feeding thebird,can you tell when it can eat on its own? im unable to upload the birds recent pictures but will do so ata earliest.i would like to have the bird eating on its own bcs its too restless when i go near .
reg,
sg.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

*here is the bird snaps*

pl advise how to amke this bird eta on its own.i dont have any problem housing it fors ome more time but its very restless if we humans go near it.i feel bad for the bird.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Sarogopal, thank you for looking after the bird. You are trying very hard and I am sure the bird appreciates your effort. Thank you also for being receptive to advice, I am sure with diligence, love and concern, as you have shown, the bird will get better very soon. Do take care and all the best with the little cutie!


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

*how t wean from hand feeding and make the pigeon eat on its own so that i can release*

dear friends,
this bird is looking alright.can you guide me on how to make thebird eat on its own.he/she is not even drinking water or trying to eat on its own.pl help as i have to go our of country after a month.
reg,
sg.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a close up of his face? Is the beak very scissored? He may always have trouble eating if it is. Some have been able to teach them to eat from a deep small crock. Seems to be a bit easier for the bird to pick up the seed from a small but deep dish.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
thankyou for the reply.the bird upper beak is abit small compared to the smaller one.i have laready posted a snap of same. wil click some tmrw asits late night here.
regards,
SG.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you have posted some pics. But not very close up and clear. Looks like the beak is scissored, but hard to tell how much.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Saro you have done a remarkable job. Incredible to see this baby in your last pictures compared to the pictures on page 1 !!!!

Tip: With most computers, anyone can just enlarge the browser window view and see the pics posted on this thread, enlarged, by hitting Control and + on your keyboard. If you do that and look at the pic, it is still clear enough to show that indeed, the baby has some scissoring. Not the worst I have seen, but definitely a bit more than minor.

So the question Saro needs help with now is:

_How does she get the baby converted from handfeeding to eating on her own ? _ It seems the baby needs more initiative to start doing it on her own, and Saro is unfamiliar with how.

If someone can summarize a method,or even link to another thread on the subject...this would help out a bit. My recollection is there is a hand-pecking method, and also some people have done it by actually handfeeding the more solid seed mix. But there are others here with more experience than I, so hopefully someone can chime in with some step-by-step.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Saro you have done a remarkable job. Incredible to see this baby in your last pictures compared to the pictures on page 1 !!!!
> *
> Tip: With most computers, anyone can just enlarge the browser window view and see the pics posted on this thread, enlarged, by hitting Control and + on your keyboard. If you do that and look at the pic, it is still clear enough to show that indeed, the baby has some scissoring. Not the worst I have seen, but definitely a bit more than minor.*
> 
> ...




Jaye, I was just asking for a clearer picture. Is that a problem with you?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not at all...I was simply pointing out that rather then make Saro take add'l pics...which would thus further delay helpful replies even more...one could simply take my suggestion and ascertain the beak situation sooner than that. My GF actually turned me onto that magnifying trick*...I never knew about it.

So, since we are here to help...we now know that the baby has a moderate scissor beak situation and still needs to be weaned off of handfed veggies and onto solids.

Therefore, we can move on with hopefully collecting useful suggestions, now rather than later.


*...wait, that sounded very wrong....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a squeaker who started self-feeding couple of weeks back.Unfortunately, I don't have any special trick to share of weaning off hand feeding. 

I was feeding corn and peas for a few days, then started mixing in some small, round racing pigeon peanuts, sunflower kernels, safflower and small, rounded pieces from the pigeon mix for extra bulk. I left him a pot of a pigeon conditioning mix consisting of grains, safflower and small seeds, sprinkling a small amount on the floor of the cage. After about a week, I cut down from 3 to 2 feeds. After 10 days I could see that he had been digging into the food pot by himself. At this point, I just continued with a top-up feed in the evening for 3 days, then let him get on with it.

I had been weighing him and monitoring poops. His poops were consistently healthy after a couple of days. His weight (which was around 255 grams when we got him) gradually improved at start and end of day, and after a week it was around 280 grams. Once he was self-feeding, his weight passed 300 grams and currently it's 315 in the morning rising to 326. I'm OK with that, as he (or she) is of small build. The vet who passed him on described him as a fledgling but unable to fly, despite no apparent injury. I suspect he was somewhat younger than thought to be.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have an example of a pigeon with quite bad scissored beak who has been with us for several years. Piglet was found with both Canker and wet Pox in his mouth, forcing his beak out of alignment. Because of that, we have to trim back the overgrowing top beak every few weeks. With that kept in check, he eats just fine from a reasonably deep container, which all of ours are.










One important thing: although Pox lesions dry up and fall off, they can still contain virus for months afterwards. So, once this youngster is OK to leave isolation, his cage (or whatever) must be very thoroughly disinfected to kill any remaining virus.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

*Close Up Snaps*

*Thank you all for all the help and kind words*.the bird isn't even trying to eat on its own.when i left it to try to eat by delaying feeding the bird was just sitting plump.if i even dip his/her beak she squeaks a lot.i have taken a few more snaps.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sarogopal said:


> *Thank you all for all the help and kind words*.the bird isn't even trying to eat on its own.when i left it to try to eat by delaying feeding the bird was just sitting plump.if i even dip his/her beak she squeaks a lot.i have taken a few more snaps.


Thanks for the pictures. Appreciate it.


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

take to a vet and have it put to sleep,it has canker,it will not get better and its beak is realy bad it has no life its better for him,please go to a vet,its no life for the poor bird,trust in me it will suffer.cheers,ime not being or mean to be horrid ime thinking of the bird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Not at all...I was simply pointing out that *rather then make Saro take add'l pics...which would thus further delay helpful replies even more...one could simply take my suggestion and ascertain the beak situation sooner than that. *My GF actually turned me onto that magnifying trick*...I never knew about it.
> 
> So, since we are here to help...we now know that the baby has a moderate scissor beak situation and still needs to be weaned off of handfed veggies and onto solids.
> 
> ...



Asking for clearer pictures really doesn't delay helpful replies Jaye. People can still post answers without waiting for more pictures. I asked him for some clearer pics, which he was kind enough to post. Don't think it's up to you to comment on my request to him. If you can help that's great, if not, please don't decide whether or not I need a clearer picture.


Sometimes feeding them with frozen peas, which have been defrosted helps. When he sees them as a food source, he may begin picking them up himself. This may happen sooner with the defrosted peas, as they are soft and easier to pick up. Once doing this, he could more easily be taught to eat seed from a deep dish.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

tipplers4life said:


> take to a vet and have it put to sleep,it has canker,it will not get better and its beak is realy bad it has no life its better for him,please go to a vet,its no life for the poor bird,trust in me it will suffer.cheers,ime not being or mean to be horrid ime thinking of the bird


Dont you read ALL of the posts?



John_D said:


> We have an example of a pigeon with quite bad scissored beak who has been with us for *several years*. Piglet was found with *both Canker and wet Pox in his mouth*, forcing his beak out of alignment. Because of that, we have to trim back the overgrowing top beak every few weeks. With that kept in check, he eats just fine from a reasonably deep container, which all of ours are.


There is absolutely *NO REASON *to have this bird PTS.
And thers no actual mention of it actually having Canker.
Once the bird recovers from the pox virus it will be ok.
Its beak may still be deformed, but with good care & attention *which it is getting*, it will learn to eat on its own, and while doubtful if it would be realeasable, can still lead a perfectly happy life indoors or in a loft.
Some times with birds that have been ill, they can take longer to learn to do things again, but they eventually do.
Sarogopal - your doing great with this bird, It maybe doesnt feel quite ready yet to feed on its own, or its frustrated because of the beak that it cant pick things up on its own yet. AsJohn says, a deep seed dish sometimes helps, and if you pretend peck in the dish with your finger, hopefully it will copy you and learn.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes a better pic was good. to see how bad it really is.. otherwise the advice could be different.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that there is no reason for this little one to be PTS. Many birds with all kinds of handicaps live happy lives. 
And Sarogopal, you are doing a wonderful job with this guy. You really are.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

he still looks like a youngster to me, that might be one of the reasons he wont eat on his own.. peck on the seed in front of him im sure he will pick up on it too.. thats how i wean my pigeons or i introduce them to one's that know how to eat and they copy the behavior.. 
keep hand feeding him.. those last pic u uploaded dont look bad at all. he looks great compared to the pic u uploaded when u opened the thread.. dont put him to sleep.. ohh no.. it would be a sin.. he walks , he stans.. he can fly. beak is not an issue.. scissor beaks do great over time..
keep up the good work.. pigeon really looks good dont listen to those why say put him to sleep.. just ignore those comments
good luck with your new friend


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

tipplers4life said:


> take to a vet and have it put to sleep,it has canker,it will not get better and its beak is realy bad it has no life its better for him,please go to a vet,its no life for the poor bird,trust in me it will suffer.cheers,ime not being or mean to be horrid ime thinking of the bird


OMG...where in the world did THAT come from ? Not to be mean...but seriously...

What we have here is a juvenile healing from Pox who is recovering quite nicely (thanks to Saro) and has a moderately scissored beak (likely due to the pox lesions obstructing the proper beak growth).

It's absurd to argue that the only humane thing to do is kill it ! 

 I mean....really ? What the heck ????

Saro, keep it up. Seems like John's and others advice on transitioning/weaning might work pretty well.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> yes a better pic was good. to see how bad it really is.. otherwise the advice could be different.


Indeed ! And you can see it _really, really well_ if you take those last pics, center 'em on your browser screen....and hit "Control +" or "Function +" a couple of times !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Indeed ! And you can see it _really, really well_ if you take those last pics, center 'em on your browser screen....and hit "Control +" or "Function +" a couple of times !



Jaye, what part of THEY WERE NOT AS CLEAR do you not understand? The last pictures were more clear. They helped to get a better idea of how bad the beak is scissored. If others would like to see a better shot, than I don't see that as something you should even comment on. Let it go.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi all,
im definetly going to help the bird survive else why did it land in my hand and recover from pox.The bird is looking quiet OK n happy.tdy i tried to hold some peas and corn and the bird did try to eat same.but the baby isnt trying to eat if im not around.i left the food and went but he too sat plump without trying to eat.here in Oman Vet or animal rescue are not available.the Drs who run avet clinic dont have much expertise with birds.
if there are any more suggestions to make the bird self reliant pl pen .
THANKYOU AND LOVING reg,
SG.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sarogopal said:


> hi all,
> im definetly going to help the bird survive else why did it land in my hand and recover from pox.The bird is looking quiet OK n happy.tdy i tried to hold some peas and corn and the bird did try to eat same.but the baby isnt trying to eat if im not around.i left the food and went but he too sat plump without trying to eat.here in Oman Vet or animal rescue are not available.the Drs who run avet clinic dont have much expertise with birds.
> if there are any more suggestions to make the bird self reliant pl pen .
> THANKYOU AND LOVING reg,
> SG.


Hi sarogopal, Thanks for the update. You carefully open his beak, and put a pea in. Then push it to the back of his throat. Let him close his beak and he should swallow it. Do this a few times to show him that it is food. Then leave some with him. After a while he should recognize it as food. You must be careful opening his beak so as not to injure it further.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

*the birds reating on his own but only corn n peas thawed.*

dear all,
the good news is that teh bird is aeting thawed corn and peas on his/her own.1st when i held the food he tried hard and could swallo one.then he climbed on my hand and ate same.now i put the food along with afew green gram,roasted bengal gram and bajra.he eats only the thawed food. he doesnt fly down the room and eta but sits on the same place and waits for teh food to come near him.pl tell me how to make him start moving around ,eat all kinds of food and drink water.he doesnt touch water.further the bird is making a lot of sound while eating.what worries me is that it has the sound of awheeze.pl tell me if its something to worry?
Thankyou all for the help.
loving reg,
SG.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sarogopal said:


> dear all,
> the good news is that teh bird is aeting thawed corn and peas on his/her own.1st when i held the food he tried hard and could swallo one.then he climbed on my hand and ate same.now i put the food along with afew green gram,roasted bengal gram and bajra.he eats only the thawed food. he doesnt fly down the room and eta but sits on the same place and waits for teh food to come near him.pl tell me how to make him start moving around ,eat all kinds of food and drink water.he doesnt touch water.further the bird is making a lot of sound while eating.what worries me is that it has the sound of awheeze.pl tell me if its something to worry?
> Thankyou all for the help.
> loving reg,
> SG.


Did it sound like this little guy?





If so, that's completely ok--that's just their baby noise. (If he's making this noise at you you've probably been adopted as his mommy.) Water can take a while to teach the young ones. Keep dipping your finger in water in front of him like your finger is drinking. Also, if you're very careful not to get his nostrils in the water, you can gently dip his beak in the water.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq Liz,
yes he/she does squeak at me but from last night there is an additional sound like that of a wheeze.so im abit anxious abt same.
reg,
sg.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Jaye, what part of THEY WERE NOT AS CLEAR do you not understand? The last pictures were more clear. They helped to get a better idea of how bad the beak is scissored. If others would like to see a better shot, than I don't see that as something you should even comment on. Let it go.


Stop being bizarre, Jay. We have too good a relationship, but your insistence on pursuing this serves no good to this thread or Forum.

If you are for whatever reason, so emotionally labile as to not be able to take some very mild ribbing...time for you to take a vacation. 

Anyone who cares to review my previous replies will see that I quite nicely & respectfully explained in my first response to your ballistic reply that there was nothing personal intended. Anyone who would care to enlarge both sets of pics will see that it was actually the FIRST set which illustrates the scissoring better than the second set. 

So...I would suggest you take your own advice and let it go. 

You are a relatively respected member of the Forum, but occasionally exhibit a lowering of yourself which is a little discomfiting to view. In this instance, besides being a tad embarrassing.... you are also digressing this thread when Saro needs good, concise, useful replies. 

So step off.

Inevitably your first reaction will be to reply yet again. I would like to suggest, however, you do yourself (and others) a favor and check that.... instead using the energy to digest the fact that the only person who found my initial comment on _how to enlarge a browser image_ ....somehow _offensive_...was you. 

I have rec'd thus far 4 PM's from folks thanking me for giving them this tip on how to make your browser magnify. That was the intent of my comment.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Saro, Liz....the 'wheezing' could be just because Baby is excited about chow-time. I have heard this before...not quite a squeak...not quite a honk.

I would just keep an eye on it. If it only exhibits itself when it's mealtime, then I wouldn't become over-concerned. If, however...it begins appearing in other contexts (i.e. when baby is at rest or when baby is flying or very active but no food is present)...then we may need to come up with something else.

Saro....brilliant job. If you all look at the initial pics of this little girl/guy at the beginning of the thread, compared to the later ones (I will ~ with some difficulty ~ refrain from any further quips regarding photos)...this is a great example of how good care can help see a Pigeon through a very, very bad case of pox.

But most importantly, Saro....what is her/his *name* ??????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Stop being bizarre, Jay. We have too good a relationship, but your insistence on pursuing this serves no good to this thread or Forum.
> 
> I don't see it as being bizarre, Jaye. I asked for more pics, which you said in your controlling way, was a waste of time, and holding up others replies. Anyone else could have commented at any time. It was really none of your business.
> 
> ...


I didn't want larger pictures Jaye. I wanted clearer pictures. Your browser magnifier doesn't make it clearer. It just makes it larger. 

When others are commenting to the poster, you really should try to curb your controlling attitude, and rather than commenting on another persons comment or question, try to give helpful advise to the person asking for help. You didn't have anything helpful to offer him at that time, so you maybe should have waited to post until you did. Were you having a bad day? Seems that all you did was to come in and find fault with what others had posted.


----------

